# Windows XP kleiner/dünner machen?



## multimolti (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne einige Komponenten aus meinem Windows XP entfernen, da mein Laptop (Asus Eee PC 900) nicht so viel Speicher hat (20GB) und ich die doch gerne für Sachen nutzen würde, die ich auch brauche.
Also das Hilfe und Support Center könnte fliegen, benutz ich sowieso nicht, und vielleicht noch einige andere Sachen wie fast all der Quatsch, der standardmäßig im Startmenü bei Zubehör drin ist (Remoteunterstützung, Bildschirmlupe, was weiß ich...).

Kann man das einfach so raushauen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Juli 2008)

Sieh dir mal die Software nlite an ... das dürfte das sein, was du suchst. Allerdings kommst du damit nicht um eine Neuinstallation herum.

nliteos.com


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (13. Juli 2008)

Im Installierten System gibts noch die Möglichkeit inna Systemsteuerung bei Software Windoofs-Komponenten zu entfernen...

Aber ich glaub nLite entspricht eher der gesuchten Lösung ^^


----------



## multimolti (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm Neuinstallation kommt nicht in Frage, habe kein internes CD Laufwerk im Asus, auch kein Externes, und das XP hier ueberhaupt mal per USB Stick drauf zu bekommen war schon  genug, muss nicht noch mal sein.

Und dass ich einige Komponenten bei Software entfernen kann weiss ich, aber das bringt vielleicht so um die 40MB, braeuchte aber eher 100-200. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (13. Juli 2008)

Wenn de nich Mal ROM-Laufwerk dran hast, dann haste nen Prob ^^

Kannst verscuhen überflüssige Backgrounds und Screensaver ausm WIn-Verzeichnis zu löschen, das müsste auch nen paar MB bringen...
Ebenso die System-Sounds...


----------



## Flex (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm, hier noch ein paar Hinweise..


DLL Cache leeren:


```
sfc.exe /cachesize=1
sfc.exe /purgecache
```

%Win%\ServicePack oder so, komplett löschen
Systemwiederherstellung deaktivieren

Wenn du viel Ram hast (was beim EEE ja nicht der Fall ist ) könntest du auch die Paging File minimieren.


----------



## multimolti (13. Juli 2008)

Systemsounds sind 2,26MB, Hintergruende 2,46MB und Screensaver 2,40MB. Ich glaube, das kann ich mir sparen


----------



## multimolti (13. Juli 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, hier noch ein paar Hinweise..
> 
> 
> DLL Cache leeren:
> ...



- DLL Cache leeren trau ich mich nicht^^
- Den ServicePack Ordner gibts nicht, habe SP3 drauf
- Systemwiederherstellung ist deaktiviert

Ud soo wenig RAM habe ich jetzt nicht glaube ich, 1GB reicht doch ganz gut fuer so einen schlanken Rechner. Das Page File habe ich jetzt mal von 1,5-2,9GB auf 1,0-1,5GB runtergestellt, das sollte noch genug sein.

Man kann nicht einfach das bloede Hilfe und Support Center loeschen?


----------



## random-access (14. Juli 2008)

was is mit dem Papierkorb? ich glaube dem wird auch noch automatisch 10% vom insgesamten Festplattenspeicher zugelöscht um Daten zurückzuhalten bevor man sie endgültig löschen will...
naja... wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich etwas löschen will oder nicht, dann lösch ich es einfach nicht und stell im Papierkorb einfach auf sofort löschen,
meine Antwort entspricht zwar nicht deiner Fragestellung, allerdings solltest du damit weitere 200 MB Speicher zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen...
..ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Grüße, random.


----------



## multimolti (14. Juli 2008)

Ok Danke für die Idee


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch nur die Maximalgröße des Papierkorbs, sprich der Maximale Inhalt bevor Windows Dateien automatisch löscht.
Dieser Wert bezieht sich auch auf den freien Speicherplatz.
Durch das verkleineren dieses Wertes bekommt man nicht mehr freien Speicherplatz.
Er wird nur schneller voll, und Dateien werden schneller direkt gelöscht.

Man kann auch durchaus Dateien versehentlich löschen, zB wenn man 20 Dateien markiert, und ausversehen noch Datei 21 mit angeklickt hatte....

Ich würde übrigens beim Pagefile Maximal und Minimalgröße auf den selben Wert setzen.
Das fabriziert sonst nur das kurzzeitige hängen bleiben von Anwendungen (wenn es vergrößert wird) und eventuell wird das Pagefile dadurch stark fragmentiert.

Es gibt im Windowsverzeichniss noch einen Ordner den man eigentlich leeren kann, ich sitz nur gerade an ner Vista Kiste, und komm einfach nicht drauf welcher das war.
Mal sehen wenn ich nacher am anderem PC Sitze.

Ein guter Tip ist (falls vorhanden) Norton Undelete (oder wie immer das heist) zu deaktivieren. Das Frisst Speicherplatz ohne dass man es merkt....

Stell den Cache vom Browser auf 20-30MB, das reicht da völlig aus.

Übrigens was sehr genial ist um Speicherplatzfresser zu finden ist das Tool "Treesize".
Nur eben nichts löschen wenn man nicht 100% sicher ist dass man das auch löschen darf 
Ist sehr praktisch wenn zB mal wieder unbemerkt ein Tempordner am explodieren ist, oder Nero mal wieder ein CD Image... ok du wirst ohne CD Laufwerk vermutlich kein Nero draufhaben. Ist aber nur ein Beispiel 

Nachtrag: Noch etwas, wenn du ein Programm deinstallierst, schau im Programmverzeichniss, und in "Dokumente und Einstellungen" nach. Manche Software hinterlässt da nach der Deinstallation unglaublich riesige Datenleichen die da vor sich hingammeln.....


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (14. Juli 2008)

[OFFTOPIC]
Danach wird die Iste inne Sauna gepackt und kann sich den Rest abschwitzen ^^
[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Gahan (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo multimolti,

im Verzeichnis  C:\windows\inf  befindet sich eine Datei namens "sysoc.inf". In dieser Datei stehen sämtliche Einträge über Windows-Komponenten. Bei zahlreichen Komponenten steht in der Zeile ein "HIDE". Lösche dieses "HIDE" heraus, lasse den Rest aber stehen, speichere die Datei unter demselben Namen ab und siehe da: Plötzlich tauchen in der Systemsteuerung unter "Software" im Punkt "Windows-Komponenten hinzufügen/entfernen" viele neue Einträge über Komponenten auf, die man bequem durch Entfernen des Häkchens ganz legal und ohne jegliche Tools entfernen kann.   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## multimolti (14. Juli 2008)

Ja stimmt, Danke.


----------



## Gahan (15. Juli 2008)

Immer gerne doch.  

Gahan.


----------

